# Camera under 10K



## bajaj151 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am looking to buy a camera.
I don't have any knowledge regarding this.

Budget : Max 10k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 10, 2011)

Buy Sony Cybershot DSC-WX7 (Silver) Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

get this and use coupon.. it will cost you arnd 10k only..


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 9, 2011)

requirements?


----------

